# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Google sheets how to trigger an onChange event

## developerlearn999

1. how do i trigger the onChange event that i created in a script?
2. if a color of a cell was changed how can i get the cell value and new color? (should i use another event and not onChange?)

----------

